

25 highest paying companies for software engineers 2013 - api
http://www.glassdoor.com/blog/25-highest-paying-companies-software-engineers-2013-glassdoor-report/

======
api
I would like this adjusted by local cost of living. A lot of the highest are
in the Bay Area, where $150k ain't what it is in cheaper cities like New York.
(Not a joke.)

~~~
deadfall
Link is broken for me.

Yes, cost of living is differently something to consider when talking about
salaries. I think a person living in the middle of no where not spending near
nothing on rent making $40K probably saves more than a person living in San
Francisco making $100K.

I would much rather live in the mountains getting paid $50K than live in San
Francisco getting paid $100K+, but that's just my personal preference.

